# Check this out, mint 3dr hatchback



## D.E (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.blocket.se/vi/20171417.htm?ca=6_s
Thats about $1800.







Only 8k miles on it. It says in the ad that the original owner, an elderly person, recently died and it is probably his/her son selling it. He claims that it is rust free and that the (original) paintjob is perfect.
If I only had the cash...


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

I like the colour.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the-vwjedi)*

I WANT IT!


----------

